# Tilapia. What to do?



## DampCharcoal (Feb 11, 2005)

Really working on my menu for the week today!    I have two pounds of frozen tilapia and I'm not quite sure what to do with it. I thought about some sort of flavorful white sauce with rice. Don't really want to do the lemon herb thing and definitely will NOT do the blackened Cajun thing. I'm definitely open for something unique and non-traditional. Any idears?


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 11, 2005)

Damp, this recipe calls for halibut but I've always used tilapia.  It's one of my favorites!

*Grilled Halibut with Rosemary and Tomato-Basil Sauce*

1 lb halibut fillet (I’ve used other fishes as well--ie tilapia!)
2 Tbsp fresh lemon juice
1 Tbsp EVOO
1 tsp dried crushed rosemary
Salt and freshly ground black pepper, to taste
½ c diced ripe tomatoes
¼ c coarsely chopped fresh basil
2 Tbsp finely chopped scallions
1 Tbsp red wine vinegar
1 tsp EVOO
½ tsp grated orange zest

Place halibut in a large, shallow dish.  In a small bowl, mix together lemon juice, oil and rosemary.  Season with salt and pepper to taste.  Pour marinade over fish and turn to coat both sides.  Cover and refrigerate for at least 30 minutes and up to 4 hours.

Drain fish and place on a greased grill 4” from the heat source and cook, turning once, until opaque throughout, about 10 minutes per inch of thickness.

Meanwhile, in a small bowl, place tomatoes, basil, scallions, vinegar, oil and orange rind.  Whisk together until well blended.  Season with salt and pepper to taste.

Heat sauce on low heat until warm.  Place grilled fish on a large serving platter and spoon sauce over top.  Serve immediately.


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 11, 2005)

Here are three more--again, they don't call for tilapia but you could easily substitute it!   

*Mexican Baked Fish*

You choose the heat—use mild salsa for a little heat and extra-hot salsa for a lot!  Serve with rice, black beans, warm tortillas and lime margaritas for a festive meal!

1 ½ lb cod
1 c salsa
1 c shredded sharp Cheddar cheese
½ c coarsely crushed corn chips
1 avocado—peeled, pitted, and sliced
¼ c sour cream (or more!)

Preheat oven to 400F.  Lightly grease an 8x12” baking dish.

Rinse fish under cold water and pat dry with paper towels.  Lay fillets side-by-side in prepared baking dish.  Pour the salsa over the top and sprinkle evenly with shredded cheese.  Top with the crushed corn chips.

Bake, uncovered, in the preheated oven for 15 minutes or until fish is opaque and flakes with a fork.  Serve topped with sliced avocado and sour cream.

*Nutty Coconut Fish*
¼ c mayonnaise
¼ c prepared brown mustard
½ c dry breadcrumbs
¼ c shredded coconut
¼ c chopped mixed nuts
1 tsp sugar
1 tsp salt
½ tsp cayenne pepper
1 lb whitefish fillets

Preheat oven to 375.  Lightly grease a medium baking dish.

In a small bowl, blend mayonnaise and brown mustard.  In a medium bowl, mix dry breadcrumbs, shredded coconut, chopped mixed nuts, sugar, salt, and cayenne pepper.

Dip fish in the mayonnaise mixture, then in the brad crumb mixture.  Arrange coated fish fillets in the prepared baking dish.

Bake 20 minutes in the preheated oven, until fish is easily flaked with a fork.


*Parmesan Baked Fish*

4 (4 oz) fresh or frozen fish fillets such as cod, salmon, or orange roughy
Nonstick spray
1/3 c light mayonnaise dressing or salad dressing
2 Tbsp grated Parmesan cheese
2 Tbsp snipped fresh chives or sliced green onion
½ tsp white wine Worcestershire sauce

Thaw fish, if frozen.  Rinse fish and pat dry with paper towels.  Spray an 8x8x2” baking dish with nonstick spray.  Set aside.

In a small bowl stir together mayonnaise, Parmesan cheese, chives or green onion, and Worcestershire sauce.  Spread Parmesan mixture over fish fillets.

Bake, uncovered, in 450F oven for 12-15 minutes or until fish flakes easily when tested with a fork.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 11, 2005)

Looks good, PA! The best part is that I have everything except the scallions! I'll get those tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 11, 2005)

You could do my Spicy Fish Stew  :? 

It's really, really good - some crusty bread and a nice bottle of red - candles, good stuff!!!!

Tilapia is the fish that works the best in this stew - I have tried many - orange roughy comes a close second.  All the other fish I've tried have been aweful!!!!!  I love this dish because it has everything in it you need for a perfectly balanced "meal in a bowl".  The only thing I might do different at times is add more roasted red peppers - up the chili peppers when I feel like a more spicy dish - but the rest is pretty much the same all the time.  The shallots give it a nice sweet flavor.  If you feel the shallots are a tad strong while you are sauteeing them just add some sugar or even Splenda works.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 11, 2005)

Holy cow. I better take inventory of all the ingredients I have, I might be able to make a couple different dishes!   Elf, you know I respect your cooking abilities and I'm sure candles are edible but wouldn't that clash a bit with the soup?  :?


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 11, 2005)

Sorry, Elf. I tried to restrain myself but I couldn't help it.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 11, 2005)

:roll:   (it's not nice to pick on short people)


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 11, 2005)

Women aren't short, they're 'petite.' What's wrong with being short anyway?


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 11, 2005)

lol - petites must be getting taller - (I am NOT getting shorter - I was just measured) 'cause I haven't bought some pants because they would have to be hemmed!!! grrrrr


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 11, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> lol - petites must be getting taller - (I am NOT getting shorter - I was just measured) 'cause I haven't bought some pants because they would have to be hemmed!!! grrrrr



I just bought a pair of pants that are a "petite-long."  I found that awfully ironic!  But it worked for me as I can rarely find things that are long enough but small enough, too. :roll:


----------



## buckytom (Feb 11, 2005)

elfie, remember that song by randy newman, "short people".


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 11, 2005)

oh - you just HAAAAAAAAAAAAAD to bring that up..... :P     The VERY bad part about that is at the time I did have a little car - and I'm sure it went beep beep beep


----------



## htc (Feb 11, 2005)

I'd just dredge it in a little flour/salt and pan fry it. Eat it w/ some rice and fish sauce and  pickled carrots! yummy!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 11, 2005)

Great idea htc, thanks!


----------



## Raine (Feb 14, 2005)

We have pecan crusted talapia all the time.

Nut-Crusted Tilapia

INGREDIENTS 
3/4 cup plain, dry bread crumbs
3/4 cup finely chopped nuts such as pecans, almonds or a mixture
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
1 cup buttermilk
1/2 cup flour
4 tilapia or red snapper fillets, 6 ounces each
2 tablespoons oil
4 lemon wedges

DIRECTIONS
Combine bread crumbs, nuts, salt, garlic power and black pepper in a shallow dish. Pour buttermilk in another shallow dish. Pour flour on a sheet of wax paper.

Rinse the fillets with water and pat them dry with paper towels. Dredge the fillets in the flour, then dip them in buttermilk. Dredge them in the nut mixture. Place the fillets on a rack and allow them to stand at room temperature about 30 minutes.

Heat one tablespoon of oil in a skillet over medium-high heat. Add two fillets; cook them about three minutes on each side until they are browned and the fish flakes when tested with a fork. Remove them to a platter to keep warm. Add the remaining tablespoon of oil to the skillet and cook the remaining fillets.

Once you have dipped the fish fillets into the nut mixture, place them on a rack and allow them to stand at room temperature for about 30 minutes before cooking. This will help the crust stick as the fish cooks.  Serves four.


----------



## Yakuta (Feb 15, 2005)

Here is another idea:

2 whole Tilapias - Just discard the head, wash and pat dry with a paper towel
2 cups of plain yogurt
2 tsp of freshly ground cumin
2 tsp of freshly ground corrainder seeds
1 tsp of cayanne pepper
1 tbsp of oil (anything but olive)
juice of 1 lemon.  
salt to taste
heaping pinch of red food color
2 cloves of garlic minced
1 inch stick of ginger minced
handful of freshly chopped mint and cilantro

In a bowl add the yogurt, spice powders, salt, food color, lemon juice, garlic, ginger, oil and herbs.  Stir to combine and adjust salt if necessary. 

Pour the sauce over the tilapia and let it marinate for 2 hours in the refrigerator. 

After two hours remove the tilapias from the sauce(scrape as much marinade as you can from the fish).  Grill them in a grill pan  (I use a stovetop grill pan) or bake them in the oven at 300 degrees (covered for the first 30 minutes and then uncovered for the next 15 or so minutes or until the fish is done).  

Meanwhile pour the marinade in a saucepan and bring it to a boil and cook it until it's nice and thick.  Pour it over the fish once it's cooked.  

Garnish with tomoto slices and grilled slices of red onions.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 15, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> lol - petites must be getting taller - (I am NOT getting shorter - I was just measured) 'cause I haven't bought some pants because they would have to be hemmed!!! grrrrr


Petite clothes are aimed at 5'3" which is perfect for me in length.  I only buy pants in petite though, as I find petite tops too short.  

 Barbara


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm 5'6" with a 30" inseam.  I'm weighing in at 220 and am muscular in my arms, legs, shoulders.  Used to be muscular everywhere else as well.  As I'm only 5'6" and am a guy, does this qualify as petite?    Somehow, I don't think that's the term applied to me by others.  

In any case, Tilapia can be used where any firm, sweet fish is used.  You can even replace yellow perch or walleye (pickerel for those North of the Big Ditch (St. Mary's River)). 

For a real change of pace, and one that's soooooo easy, pan-fry in a minute amount of oil, or broil, and place between 2 slices of bread along with some fried potato slices and castup.  This was a favorite when I was a frequently fishing teen.  My best freind and I would catch a mess of perch, fillet them, and make potato/fish sandwiches.  Add a can of beans and what more could a young man, or his best girlfreind (get rid of the fishing buddy first) want?  

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 15, 2005)

I formally request that this thread be locked! Goodweed, c'mon, dude, I lost my appetite!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 16, 2005)

Just think fish'n chips between two slices of bread.  Add a little S & P and you have a meal.  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Erik (Feb 16, 2005)

We use Tilapia for our Fish Tacos at work...they seem to fly out of the kitchen in the summer.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 17, 2005)

PA, the Parmesan Baked Tilapia turned out great! I'm a cheese freak so I doubled the amount of parm and added a dollop of sour cream to the mixture on the fly. It ended up a bit runny, but I just spooned the loose stuff back onto the fish and it tasted wonderful!   I always change recipes when I make them, nothing against your recipe at all! Thanks again!


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 18, 2005)

Glad you liked it, Damp!  I bet the sour cream gave it a nice tang.  Good call!

After you talking about this recipe, it's time for me to make it again.  Think I'll try to get up early and get some fresh fish at the farmer's market tomorrow AM!


----------

